
Ask HN: Is bank account to bank account transfer possible? - m33k44
Is it possible to transfer amount from a person&#x27;s bank account to another account (owned by different person) if the person has provided consent for the transfer and also his&#x2F;her account details? What are the options to provide direct transfer, if possible? What are the alternatives  without charges?
======
solresol
It depends on the country.

In Australia, it's quite common to give people your bank account number so
that they can deposit money to it. Most commercial payments (company to
company) work like that.

Previously if this was bank-to-bank it would clear over night, but now real-
time (clearing within a minute) is available some of the time for some bank
pairs: [https://www.commbank.com.au/corporate/real-
time.html](https://www.commbank.com.au/corporate/real-time.html)

~~~
cynix
OP seems to be asking about whether it's possible, as a 3rd party, to transfer
money from person A's account to person B's (with A's consent).

------
superfamicom
If in the US, this is possible and depending on the bank there is no fee. You
will need: 'Account ownership' is it yours or someone else, 'Account type'
personal/business & checking/savings, 'Account use' paying / transfers,
'Account number', and 'Routing number'.

~~~
superfamicom
The company [https://www.zellepay.com/](https://www.zellepay.com/) does just
this, but I have never used it personally.

